# Articles wanted on Tai Chi for October MT Magazine



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 15, 2003)

I would like to feature the Chinese arts in the October issue of MartialTalk magazine.  To that end, I'm looking to our members for contibutions to really flesh things out. 

Lineages, art histories, techniques, profiles, seminar reviews, even photos.  Don't be shy.  Even a 1 page 'sneak peek' would be a great addition.

Please see the submission guidelines at http://martialtalk.com/magazine for full info.

Deadline is September 20th.

Thank you!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 16, 2003)

Just a reminder, Article submission deadline is this coming Saturday.

:asian:


----------

